# ايهما افضل معهد هندسة الطيران ام طيبة اكادمي بمصر



## dj1 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

<P>ايهما افضل معهد هندسة الطيران ام طيبة اكادمي بمصر</P>
<P> </P>
<P> </P>
<P>تخصص اتصالات</P>
<P> </P>
<P>ايهما افضل في الشهاده وتكون معترف بها </P>


----------



## م/ مصطفي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته*

من وجه نظري المتواضعه .. 
فاني اري ان معهد هندسه الطيران له سمعه و مكانه راقيه في مصر 
و الدول العربيه ايضا .
بالاضافه ان شهادته معتمده و تكافي تماما شهاده هندسه القاهره .
و ذالك في اي قسم .. سواء كان اتصالات او طيران 

و اخيرا ... لا تنسي ابداا صلاه الاستخاره اخي الكريم 
وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بلا تردد لو مجموعك فى الثانوية العامة يدخلك معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران فلا تتردد لحظة فى اتخاذ القرار ففى معهد الطيران سوف تقابل طلاب طموحين جداً على مستوى عالى وكل هيئة التدريس من هندسة القاهرة وما ادراك ما هندسة القاهرة والمعهد معترف به دولياً ومعادل من وزارة التعليم العالى


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*طيران افضل*

بلا تردد لو مجموعك فى الثانوية العامة يدخلك معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران فلا تتردد لحظة فى اتخاذ القرار ففى معهد الطيران سوف تقابل طلاب طموحين جداً على مستوى عالى وكل هيئة التدريس من هندسة القاهرة وما ادراك ما هندسة القاهرة والمعهد معترف به دولياً ومعادل من وزارة التعليم العالى


----------

